# Casa Fernandez Agornsa leaf Bomb



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

As some of you may know I sometimes talk to Max Fernandez cocreator of Guardian of the farm through IM. Some 4 or 5 months ago I commented on a picture of a flower on a tobacco plant. Next thing I know he is explaining how they pick the leaves before the flower pops. That started many short conversations ranging from the turmoil in Nicaragua to cigars to the Florida Keys. I have really become a fan of his hard work and dedication to the leaf that we love. He was born into the leaf and is just getting started in the industry. He will have a Cigar of the year in the near future. A couple of day ago I asked if any of the T shirts I see people wearing in the factory were available for purchase. He says give me your address. Today I come home to this. A Man of his word far beyond his young age. 





































Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Very cool and well deserved. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Awesome! Bombed by a blender! Should send him an NHS t-shirt!😂😂😂


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

The fact that he takes the time to talk to people and send bombs is priceless.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That GOTF shirt is awesome. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Pure class!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Now that is cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

That is a great gesture, and the shirts look really cool.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That's good stuff there! I like those shirts!
@Dran, are you going to design the NHS shirts??


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fantastic gesture from a wonderful family! And on top of that, Aganorsa is in the spotlight of many blenders. Must be nice to sit at the top of the Nicaraguan tobacco mountain! I haven't had the GOTF yet, but love both Warped cigars and most anything from Casa Fernandez. I know you'll wear those T's with pride.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time. Awesome shirts, and a cigar to boot. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Wouldn't turn out well I'm afraid... My pipe rack is the most creative thing I've done in years, and I got the idea off Pinterest.. I just added the other half of the lid to the back of it.


Rabidawise said:


> That's good stuff there! I like those shirts!
> @Dran, are you going to design the NHS shirts??


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love to see stuff like this when just a hobbyist can have access to those in our hobby who will do things that surprise us. Love the shirt and I'm a fan of the blend and brand...the Maduro is muy bueno!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Awesome @Pag#11 !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Coolest thing I have seen in quite a while.


----------

